# Dental Notation and Conformation Shows



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I am looking at having Kairos' dental notation done at some point, as well as potentially doing a Young Dog class conformation show (depends on when she is dog-stable enough to attend without a prong/corrections). What sort of things should I have her grow used to to help this go smoothly? 

I would imagine that the two biggest skills would be: used to having her mouth opened/looked at as well as standing in a stack.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Would it be possible to take a class in conformation showing at a local club?There's more to handling in the ring than meets the eye


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SV? Or AKC?

I might have Seger's temperament check on video from his 1st conformation show.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is Seger's





They check teeth, testicles, someone else is handling him, microchip.

Note - when your trainer says "you need to hand the leash over the class before and disappear because he will dig in the entire time trying to get to you" Do NOT let the handler change that program on you. EVER.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Would it be possible to take a class in conformation showing at a local club?There's more to handling in the ring than meets the eye



Sorry for the delay in response. I found a few people who would be able to walk me through it, however we will be skipping this time. After speaking with some of the more experienced people at club, doing any conformation with her is not likely until she no longer needs strong corrections at the sight of another dog. She's improving by the month though so one day... 

I agree though, the more I am learning about it all, the more I am realizing it is not simply stacking and being handled by a stranger--> and working on the first two alone will keep us busy.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> They check teeth, testicles, someone else is handling him, microchip.
> 
> Note - when your trainer says "you need to hand the leash over the class before and disappear because he will dig in the entire time trying to get to you" Do NOT let the handler change that program on you. EVER.



Thanks for the video! 

This will really show my inexperience because I don't actually know which one 😅 Along with the conformation, they are also doing IGP trialing, dental notation and breed survey. I would imagine that would mean SV but I can't find any mention on the club site. Either way, unless I go simply for the sake of observing or getting Kai's dental notation done, I am not competing this time around. Instead I am planning on using the time to work on her remaining still while being handled by strangers as well as continuing her progress around other dogs. 

I do want to ask what you mean by your last comment about not letting the handler change the program on you. Do you mean don't let them skip that portion in training?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> Thanks for the video!
> 
> This will really show my inexperience because I don't actually know which one 😅 Along with the conformation, they are also doing IGP trialing, dental notation and breed survey. I would imagine that would mean SV but I can't find any mention on the club site. Either way, unless I go simply for the sake of observing or getting Kai's dental notation done, I am not competing this time around. Instead I am planning on using the time to work on her remaining still while being handled by strangers as well as continuing her progress around other dogs.
> 
> I do want to ask what you mean by your last comment about not letting the handler change the program on you. Do you mean don't let them skip that portion in training?



Yes. That is SV. What I mean by that is you make the handler do what hte trainer said and not let them make their own decision in the trial. If we had done that, he would have had a much better showing. 

Get on Facebook and find the SV conformation page. There are people there that can help you learn to ring train your dog. If you're young - then learn to be a handler!!! We very much need good handlers at every show!! And you get paid to do it!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Double handling isn’t as easy as it looks!!! Been there lol


----------

